# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Extended Support Upright January 14

## BradleyZim

F.A.M.P.S. was the 2nd game ever before made in the toys-to-life style. Skylanders (2011) is among one of the most effective early games of this category.  Also visit my homepage - Digital Learning

----------

